#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  第二步　申請單

## 弦月

想填這個的請先進行第一步
不想填的話那就......涼拌（？

好，上弦月解釋一下為甚麼會有第二步
因為開學（暑輔）之後，更新的時間將會拉長，這樣可能會影響各位的閱讀品質，所以，我決定改變一下小說方式
－－由你決定傭兵團的走向！
你可以自己創辦自己的村子，並自己決定聘請傭兵的原因
記得聘請原因不可以寫的太詳細喔！不然我就沒有腦補的空間了（？
一個任務大概三到五章。
大致上就這樣，如果有需要更改我會通知你
然後如果真的真的不想填或懶得填的話記得要跟我講，我會把你安排到其他劇情裡
（不過這樣一來戲份＂可能＂就會比較少喔

以下為申請單請食用。
———－－－－－－－－－－———
聘請者：
村中職位：
所屬國＆村子：
村子簡介：
任務名稱：
聘請原因：（可填＂同任務名稱＂或者＂略＂）
－－－－－舉例填法（詳細）－－－－－－－－
聘請者：遙
村中職位：村長
所屬國＆村子：瞳國　溪流村
村子簡介：有一條名為芬克河的河流流經村內
任務名稱：調查上游
聘請原因：芬克河無預警斷流
－－－－－舉例填法（較多空間）－－－－－－－－
聘請者：櫻
村中職位：村民
所屬國＆村子：爪國　星月部落
村子簡介：星月山上的一個部落
任務名稱：尋找月光薄荷
聘請原因：同任務名稱



西格爾大陸
信仰著三脈神，組成多元的一個大陸，相較芬提恩大陸之下，種族認知十分開放，甚至有獸人建立的國家。

《心國》
通稱魔法之國。
此國境內的村民通常領悟一定以上水準的魔法知識，因為魔法的緣故，也比其他各國先進的多。
和牙國人民不和，主導以魔法為主的未來世界。
位於大陸東側，和牙國有區域重疊。

《牙國》
通稱工業之國，居民通常領悟一定以上水準的科學知識，相較其他各國來的先進。
和心國人民不和，主導科技為主的未來世界。
位於大陸南側，和心國有區域重疊。

《瞳國》
通稱水之國。
此國境內充滿各種溪流與湖泊，近海處適合建港，位於大陸西側。
因為水源豐富的關係，植物相對的也比較多，獸人種與毛皮種是主要居民。

《爪國》
通稱山之國。
此國境內各高山密集分布，居民較稀少，兩個部落之間的通常相隔一段距離。
位於大陸中部山區。
聚落通常不稱「村」，而是稱為「部落」。

《翼國》
為了合群而通稱翼之國。
居民通常長著翅膀，或者天生就是鳥族獸人。
位於大陸北側。


－－－－－－傳送法陣－－－－－－－－－
【尋源】
【舊徵角】
【新徵角】
【第二步 申請單】
【設定】
－－－－－－傳送法陣－－－－－－－－－

----------


## 斑夜

聘請者：斑夜
村中職位：村民
所屬國＆村子：瞳國 幻月森林
村子簡介：沒有建築物，只有類似營地的交流場所，居民各自在森林裡居住，但是大家感情很好
任務名稱：找回遺失的金懷錶
聘請原因：同上

----------


## 斯冰菊

聘請者：斯冰菊
村中職位：村民
所屬國＆村子：心國    極光村
村子簡介：天文觀測非常盛行的村莊，村落中央有座高20公尺的天文台，每戶獸家都有望遠鏡。
任務名稱：繪製適合施法的星圖
聘請原因：同上

----------


## 艾萊維亞拉

聘請者：艾萊維亞拉
村中職位：畫家(還是個村民...)
所屬國＆村子：瞳國 司拉維村
村子簡介：各式奇特的建築成為了追求靈感的聖地之一
任務名稱：探索各地的靈感!
聘請原因：同任務名稱

----------


## 奇比斯克

聘請者：奇比斯克
村中職位：幼龍一隻　沒見過世面（都市龍）
所屬國＆村子：牙國　巨龍之都
村子簡介：交通最發達的地方，工作只不過是變身成巨龍用來搬運運輸貨物，幼龍獸太挺多的地方，巨龍們也很帥！
任務名稱：用電腦入侵玩弄駭客一番（有必要的話可以找專家奇比>W<）樂意幫忙喔
聘請原因：同任務名稱

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

聘請者：蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特
村中職位：長老
所屬國＆村子：心國，月影村
村子簡介：樸實的隱世小村
任務名稱：剿滅強盜
聘請原因：因為是隱世小村，距離大城鎮很遠，而村莊所在的山脈盛產一種特殊的月靈礦石，因此成了強盜們的目標，但因村中的守衛日漸年邁，而年輕的守衛也在多次和強盜們的戰鬥中受傷，因此村莊的守備力量處於一個低點，所以在三位長老的主持下，全村村民同意聘請傭兵剿滅強盜。

大概就以上了，如果有要修改或者討論的，再通知蒼爺我喔~謝謝，祝寫作順利

----------


## 帕格薩斯

聘請者：廖亭/尥廷
村中職位：返鄉大學生？
所屬國＆村子：牙國  首都大學>>麥穗城
村子簡介：城外是牙國少數的農作區，主要種植麥類作物。因為榖類作物交易而成了城鎮。
任務名稱：驅走魔物
聘請原因：表面上是請傭兵將盤據城鎮裡的魔物趕走，事實上是想要為離開城鎮出外尋人找到理由。還在大學裡時出身心國的心儀對象因為意外而行蹤成謎，卻又被強制軟禁於舊家(麥穗城)。與自己身上的狼魔討論過後，便趁守衛不備令其逃出家門向外委託。
然而，事情好像並非普通的擄人勒贖...

--

嗯嗯很機車的任務呢(正色
麻煩弦月了，有問題可以隨時提喔喔~~

----------


## 帝嵐

聘請者：銀耀
村中職位：菁英戰鬥隊 隊長
所屬國＆村子：翼國  銀翼村
村子簡介：繁榮的村莊,許多貿易的據點,北方是座森林
任務名稱：尋找失蹤的幼獸
聘請原因：尋找夜間莫名失蹤的幼獸

----------


## 血漾

聘請者：血漾
村中職位：族長的兒子
所屬國＆村子：爪國 森慾部落
村子簡介：住在慾望之森中的部落，當地非常危險，四處鋪滿著霧。 時常有旅客在這迷路
任務名稱：尋找村名消失的原因
聘請原因：每當兩天，部落中的人要出發獵捕食物，但最近幾天，有獸一去不回。
森林中似乎有著不知名的力量...

----------


## 奔奔

聘請者：奔奔

村中職位：村民

所屬國＆村子：瞳國 霧嵐森

村子簡介：除了地理環境不同，和牙國森慾部落有一點相似。因低地環境而底下漫入水的森林，煙霧迷漫，鮮少居民住在這裡，通常住樹屋

任務名稱：調查為何霧嵐森的水越來越濁，而且碰到水時水面有紫電光，還會滋滋響。甚至每次有獸要往爪國方向去時，都一樣一去不回，似乎瞳國和爪國間有什麼不尋常的事正在發生....

聘請原因：自願幫忙村民(雖然他們不要奔奔幫忙.....但她還是硬去調查)

----------

